# John Calvin: Man of the Millennium



## discipulo

John Calvin: Man of the Millennium by Phillip Vollmer.

This is not a review yet, as the post just dropped it on my mail box today, and yes, it is already available!

This is the synopsis from Reformation Heritage Books site.

«Vollmer brings to life the pivotal moments of Calvin’s life, illustrates the key elements of his theology, explains the important roles that he played as theologian, pastor, and statesman, and examines the transformational impact that he had in such countries as Holland, America, and the British Isles.» 

Definitely it is worth mentioning these 2 recent editions that arrive in due time for the celebration of Calvin 500 in 2009. 

The other title being: 

365 days with Calvin

A unique collection of 365 readings from the writings of John Calvin
selected and edited by Joel R. Beeke

Publisher: Day One and RHB . 2008 
Hardcover . 397 pages
ISBN 9781846251146


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I am enjoying reading this too.


----------



## Scott1

For a man who went out of his way to not call attention to himself, a fitting title indeed.


----------

